
How Hacker News and FreshDesk led me to quit my job and launch my own startup - lenin1234
http://www.maaxmarket.com/marketing-automation/story-of-maaxmarket/
======
lenin1234
a prototype of the product can be found at
[http://demo.maaxmarket.com/app](http://demo.maaxmarket.com/app)

